# The Monty Python TV and Film Thread



## BAYLOR

Okay let talk Monty Python,  tv series and movies. Your favorite skit , f Python member. Why do you think the show is  so timeless and what what did you think of the show the first time that saw it.  Which of their films did you like most and what about  the each members solo efforts in film and other mediums ? 

What impact  and influence do you think they had  on tv and on world culture ?  Thoughts?


----------



## Vladd67

This may be heresy, but I don't think it is timeless. Ok some things the team did still work today, but a lot of the sketches just aren't funny anymore. If you listen to episodes of I'm sorry I'll read that again, in comparison, mostly it is still funny and also you hear a sort of embryonic Python, as well as an embryonic Goodies, another series that was funny then but seems mildly amusing now. I guess Python made an impact on TV because there was very little on for it to compete against, the same way that say Star Trek had an impact with TV sci fi, it wasn't so much that these early programmes were so great just that the competition was pretty awful. I believe they reached a peak with Brian, closely followed by Holy Grail.


----------



## Cathbad

*It is time for the penguin on your telly to explode.*


----------



## BAYLOR

Classic bit.

I first saw Monty Python back in the 1970's on PBS.  I watched it and for some reason could not stop watching . It was absolutely the most bizarre tv show I had ever seen. It was so hypnotic. It took me  a while get the cultural references and jokes.  I grew  to love the show and its off the wall zaniness and its cast of crazies . I liked Graham Chapman best of all.


----------



## Cathbad

John Cleese was my favorite.

i love the funny walks!


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> John Cleese was my favorite.
> 
> i love the funny walks!



The Ministry of Silly Walks , also quite classic. For years after people who recognized him in the street would stop and ask him to do the silly walk bit.


----------



## Silver Bee

I think it was one of the first British shows I watched in English, maybe around 15 years ago. They would air it on a pretty indie-ish pay-per-view Spanish comedy channel at around 1 AM, and I remember staying up late with my Mum to watch it. It was probably one of the shows that really made me be interested in British culture in general, and from that point I started exploring other comedians, which led to... Well, everything else! 

It would be really hard to choose a favourite... Eric Idle or John Cleese. I think I have a permanent crush on Michael Palin, though.


----------



## REBerg

So many choices ...

In the top ten. (disclaimer: not responsible for any deaths caused by watching this clip)


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> So many choices ...
> 
> In the top ten. (disclaimer: not responsible for any deaths caused by watching this clip)



Fortunately for us the Geneva convention  banned joke warfare .

_Baylor having accidentally heard the joke dies laughing ._


----------



## Cathbad




----------



## REBerg

Cathbad said:


> View attachment 30180​


The MSW. Another in my top 10. 

How about?






​


----------



## Droflet

For me the fish slapping skit stands out. What kind of mind could come up with something so simple and make it work?


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> For me the fish slapping skit stands out. What kind of mind could come up with something so simple and make it work?



The minds of the Monty Python members ?


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> The MSW. Another in my top 10.
> 
> How about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



There is just not much to say after seeing this one.  (LOL) big time .


----------



## Alex The G and T

The John Cleese Memoir, _Now Anyway,_ is a fun read.  It's fascinating how the young threads of the various Python actors fell together, so long ago, and amazing how many other well-known comic Names were involved with the Gestation of the _Flying Circus_. And what a fluke it was that BBC not only approved their undescribed, potential show; but continuously allowed the Pythons to get away with such blasphemous nonsense.


----------



## Eni6ma

The Lumberjack Song, nuff said!  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...qnFABQFscbcn7Q27fgbl0g&bvm=bv.124817099,d.dmo


----------



## REBerg

Eni6ma said:


> The Lumberjack Song, nuff said!  https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjnuMPa0rbNAhUJGj4KHdUrBaEQyCkIHzAA&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaRd4d8hOY&usg=AFQjCNFn8Dia6uV7INuncq01k5vR7Q9twQ&sig2=qnFABQFscbcn7Q27fgbl0g&bvm=bv.124817099,d.dmo


A classic! I'd even rank that ditty above the dead parrot and cheese shop skits.


----------



## Alex The G and T

Who would have expected this thread?


----------



## BAYLOR

In a world of ordinary Supermen there is only one Bicycle Repairman !


----------



## Eni6ma

REBerg said:


> A classic! I'd even rank that ditty above the dead parrot and cheese shop skits.



Me too!  It is my all time favorite!  Oh Bevers I thought you were so  rugged.!  Lol


----------



## BAYLOR

Alex The G and T said:


> The John Cleese Memoir, _Now Anyway,_ is a fun read.  It's fascinating how the young threads of the various Python actors fell together, so long ago, and amazing how many other well-known comic Names were involved with the Gestation of the _Flying Circus_. And what a fluke it was that BBC not only approved their undescribed, potential show; but continuously allowed the Pythons to get away with such blasphemous nonsense.



And given the skits and bits that they did, they really pushed the envelope .


----------



## REBerg

They set the bar for humor of the absurd. I don't know that anyone else has reached or surpassed them in that category.


----------



## hopewrites

My x used seasons 1-3 to fall asleep.
 I did eventually work futurama seasons 1 and 2 into the rotation.

I can't sleep with a show on. So it wasn't long into our 8 yr relationship before I could out quote him.

I always enjoyed the housewife skits. "Intercourse the penguin" my favorite part of the exploding penguin but. 
Scott of the Antarctic, classic.

My x's parahana was named Dunsdale. He used *whimper* sarcasm.

--
Been separated longer than we were together now, so I'm probably a bit rusty. Haven't really watched much from their together years since the split as I'd seen it all so much.

Quite enjoyed Brazil. And the one about the traveling performers who step into the guys mind and shape his imagination (sorry can't remember the name of that one.)

Somewhere on YouTube is the Lego version of Knights of the Round Table. Throw that in for favorite parody.


----------



## REBerg

Another favorite, the  Sam Peckinpah" parody, _Salad Days_.

"Lionel, catch!" 

(Caution: contains significant mock violence and pseudo-blood -- like most Peckinpah films )


----------



## BAYLOR

Eni6ma said:


> Me too!  It is my all time favorite!  Oh Bevers I thought you were so  rugged.!  Lol



It's pretty twisted stuff.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Another favorite, the  Sam Peckinpah" parody, _Salad Days_.
> 
> "Lionel, catch!"
> 
> (Caution: contains significant mock violence and pseudo-blood -- like most Peckinpah films )



Brillant funny.


----------



## BAYLOR

Nobody expects a Spanish Inquisition !


----------



## Hilarious Joke

My Dad and brothers and I never get sick of:

"Thwow him to the floor, vewy woughly!"


----------



## BAYLOR

MR GUMBY  :  " I would like to met someone with superior intelligence "


----------



## BAYLOR

Cardinal Fang , fetch the comfy chair  !


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> Cardinal Fang , fetch the comfy chair  !


OMG! Not the comfy chair! Anything but the comfy chair!  Give me the rack!


----------



## J Riff

Chapman as the Major.
I have warned this posting board.. about being silly. Now clear off! and let's have a decent thread about something sensible.


----------



## farntfar

IS this what you thought you were voting to avoid?


----------



## REBerg

farntfar said:


> IS this what you thought you were voting to avoid?




Monty Prophets Flying Circus?


----------



## Mythopoet

Man, it's been a while since I watched Monty Python. Mostly because there was a time some years ago when my husband and I watched Flying Circus over and over so many times that we actually got tired of it. Also one of the dvds broke and most of the others are badly scratched. (One of these days we'll have to replace them since our kids are starting to get old enough to appreciate it.) 

I think my favorite sketch (or at least near the top of my favorites) is the Cycling Tour because it's just so bizarre and it carries through its absurdity so far. I think I tend to like the Palin/Jones sketches most.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Dead Parrot is my favourite - the phrase "That is an ex parrot" happens to come up in life so often.

However, I retain a fondness from this snippet from the 25th Anniversary:


----------



## J Riff

Don't Miss - _The Strange Case of the End of Civilization as we Know It_. Cleese as Holmes, say no more.


----------



## Starbeast

Monty Python!? I'm in.


----------



## Silver Bee

I love this adorable classic little moment of the Parrot Sketch in which Michael Palin loses it for a moment and chuckles after John Cleese delivers a line in an overtly theatrical way. Delightful


----------



## Starbeast

For me, wacky, silly, yet intelligent comedy has always been a treat for me to watch. It's like "Live-Action" cartoons. People in the Monty Python sketches are surreal, yet familiar in our real world. A great deal of it is for adult viewing, but so were Bugs Bunny & Loony Tune cartoons back in the 1940's. I became aware of Monty Python's Flying Circus when I was a kid (1970's). My brother and I would enjoy watching the show on Sunday along with Dr Who. Later, the big news came out that the Monty Python crew were to appear in a feature film (1975). I became a fan forever.

Like the Three Stooges, I could watch those funny people of Monty Python until the end of time.


----------



## BAYLOR

And who could forget that classic Python  Medical drama  Gumby Brain Specialist.

Mr Gumby:  " Doctor ny brain hurts"

Gumby Doctor:   " It will have to come out "


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> OMG! Not the comfy chair! Anything but the comfy chair!  Give me the rack!



The rack bit hurt almost as much as the comfy chair .


----------



## REBerg

"He wasna so much a man as... a blancmange!"


----------



## BAYLOR

Your no fun anymore .


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> "He wasna so much a man as... a blancmange!"



I love this bit. (LOL)


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> I love this bit. (LOL)



Why is it so funny to see Englishmen transformed into Scotsmen? I mean, it is, but why?


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Why is it so funny to see Englishmen transformed into Scotsmen? I mean, it is, but why?



Because the whole concept is absurd .

Why do you laugh at the Spanish  Inquisition sketch ? It's no less bizarre and absurd .


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> Because the whole concept is absurd.
> 
> Why do you laugh at the Spanish  Inquisition sketch ? It's no less bizarre and absurd.


Why? Why indeed! I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!!

Then, who does?


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Why? Why indeed! I wasn't expecting the Spanish Inquisition!!
> 
> Then, who does?




In terms of comedy they have far more hits then they do misses.


----------



## BAYLOR

One bit that does confuse me is the knight in armor who slaps people with a rubber chicken .Ive spent lots of time trying to analyze this one but so far it has eluded me.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> One bit that does confuse me is the knight in armor who slaps people with a rubber chicken .Ive spent lots of time trying to analyze this one but so far it has eluded me.



You need a hobby.


----------



## REBerg




----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> You need a hobby.



After alot of sleepless nights  with lots of pondering and head scratching , I have come up with a working theory explaining the Knights origins why he does we what he does . The Knight is a member of the Knights Templar who  somehow escaped from King Phillip the 4th of France,  was catapulted through time by means unknown from the 14th century to the 20th century , was hired by the Monty Python Troop for the sole purpose of slapping cast members with a rubber chicken  when a given skit  got to be to silly for the audiences tastes. He filled in when Graham Chapman's army office character  wasn't available .


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> After alot of sleepless nights  with lots of pondering and head scratching , I have come up with a working theory explaining the Knights origins why he does we what he does . The Knight is a member of the Knights Templar who  somehow escaped from King Phillip the 4th of France,  was catapulted through time by means unknown from the 14th century to the 20th century , was hired by the Monty Python Troop for the sole purpose of slapping cast members with a rubber chicken  when a given skit  got to be to silly for the audiences tastes. He filled in when Graham Chapman's army office character  wasn't available .


Sounds mostly plausible, with the glaring exception of the phrase "when a given skit  got to be to silly for the audiences tastes."
I don't believe that any Monty Python skit ever got too silly for an audience who willingly and gleefully sat down to watch the show.  Good God, man! What were you thinking?


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Sounds mostly plausible, with the glaring exception of the phrase "when a given skit  got to be to silly for the audiences tastes."
> I don't believe that any Monty Python skit ever got too silly for an audience who willingly and gleefully sat down to watch the show.  Good God, man! What were you thinking?



They were one of best comedy teams in all history .

When you look at the world through their eyes , it can be a very absurd and silly place.


----------



## J Riff

_Ripping Yarns_ had great moments too. _Rutland Weekend Televison_ anyone?


----------



## BAYLOR

Lets not forget the saga of Mr Ron Obvious.


----------



## Cathbad




----------



## BAYLOR

Identifying Trees. Number one The Larch.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Larch.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

J Riff said:


> _Ripping Yarns_ had great moments too. _Rutland Weekend Televison_ anyone?



... and of course the superb The Rutles.


----------



## REBerg

The ultimate training film for those who don't like calling attention to themselves.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> The ultimate training film for those who don't like calling attention to themselves.



I forgot about that one. (LOL)


----------



## BAYLOR

Stephen Palmer said:


> ... and of course the superb The Rutles.



The saga of the Prefab 4 .


----------



## REBerg

Double the laughs.


----------



## BAYLOR

Time Bandits.


----------



## BAYLOR

Then There's the UpperClass Twit of the Year contest.


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> Then There's the UpperClass Twit of the Year contest.








*"And Oliver has run himself over. What a great twit!"*​


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> *"And Oliver has run himself over. What a great twit!"*​




I think he came in first.


----------



## REBerg




----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


>




My memory may be a bit foggy on this one but I think Xena did a homage to the killer rabbit  bit. I think the episode was title* Hell and Sickness*?


----------



## BAYLOR

Then there's *The Blackmail Game *.Who can forget that classic?


----------



## BAYLOR

Albatross !


----------



## REBerg

​


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> ​



Off the wall.


----------



## REBerg

The feature that gave true meaning to _The Meaning of Life _


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> The feature that gave true meaning to _The Meaning of Life _




Classic stuff. *The Meaning of Life* wouldn't be the same film without this wonderfully insane prelude.


----------



## BAYLOR

And lets not forget the musical Spamalot .


----------



## Jeffbert

Long ago, I had a 486 PC, and had a PYTHONIZER on it. Among its features was a screensaver with the TV IS BAD FOR YOUR EYES clip.


----------



## Jeffbert

Droflet said:


> For me the fish slapping skit stands out. What kind of mind could come up with something so simple and make it work?


I saw a US made Post WWII film about Berlin & spies, and there was a scene with 2 guys in traditional German / Swiss clothing and they were performing a dance in which they repeatedly slapped each other.


----------



## BAYLOR

Greatest comedy team of a all time.


----------



## REBerg

Monty Python's Family Guy


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Monty Python's Family Guy




I love it. (LOL)


----------



## Jeffbert

agreed!


----------



## BAYLOR

And lets not forget the poor bedraggled raggedly dressed  old man who jumps over obstacles risking life and limb  just so he can say the word IT"s which kicks off the show.  One of the unsung hero's of the show.


----------



## REBerg

Continuing the argument from the Trump thread ...


----------



## BAYLOR

Why has no one brought up The Milkman Sketch ?


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Why has no one brought up The Milkman Sketch ?



Its a family oriented forum!!


----------



## J Riff

I have warned this thread... repeatedly, about getting too silly... and my wife and I didn't get where we are today, by being silly... so clear off! and let's have a decent sensible thread...


----------



## BAYLOR

J Riff said:


> I have warned this thread... repeatedly, about getting too silly... and my wife and I didn't get where we are today, by being silly... so clear off! and let's have a decent sensible thread...



A Knight in Armor with a rubber chicken wil soon be visiting you.


----------



## BAYLOR

And what about the silly policeman sketch?  Has everyone forgotten that comic Python comic bit.


----------



## Cathbad

I loved the Silly Police!


----------



## Cathbad

One of my all-time favorite sketches!


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> One of my all-time favorite sketches!



Hilarious.


----------



## REBerg

Cathbad said:


> One of my all-time favorite sketches!


----------



## sinister42

REBerg said:


> Monty Python's Family Guy



Ok thing one: WHHHHHYYYYYYYY does this exist?

Thing two: f*ck.  This is hilarious.

My hovercraft is indeed full of eels.


----------



## REBerg

sinister42 said:


> WHHHHHYYYYYYYY does this exist?


Because someone behind _Family Guy_ is a big _Monty Python_ fan AND because Hungarian tourists want your hovercraft to serve a useful purpose.


----------



## Grimward

Had I posted this a couple weeks ago, it would have been more timely.  Credit says Terry Gilliam, but I'd swear I first saw it during a Monty Python re-run (could have been clever programming by the network at the time...not sure).


----------



## BAYLOR

Grimward said:


> Had I posted this a couple weeks ago, it would have been more timely.  Credit says Terry Gilliam, but I'd swear I first saw it during a Monty Python re-run (could have been clever programming by the network at the time...not sure).



Thank you for posting this Grimward (LOL)


----------



## Grimward

Happy to share, although I have to warn you that you'll never be able to open a Christmas card with nature scenes on it again without a chuckle...


----------



## Cathbad

Grimward said:


> Had I posted this a couple weeks ago, it would have been more timely.  Credit says Terry Gilliam, but I'd swear I first saw it during a Monty Python re-run (could have been clever programming by the network at the time...not sure).



Hilarious!


----------



## BAYLOR

Grimward said:


> Happy to share, although I have to warn you that you'll never be able to open a Christmas card with nature scenes on it again without a chuckle...



True


----------



## REBerg

*Dinsdale?*​


----------



## BAYLOR

Doug and Dinsdale the Piranha Brothers  . Who deemed too unstable even for national service.


----------



## BAYLOR

The wonderful weird animated bits by Terry Gilliam.  Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Harpo

hopewrites said:


> Somewhere on YouTube is the Lego version of Knights of the Round Table. Throw that in for favorite parody.



Claim to fame:
One of the two guys who made that Lego version plays in my band, I've known him for almost a decade.
And the Lego film is included on the Holy Grail DVD


----------



## Harpo

From the live shows they did a few years ago, featuring surprise guests


----------



## BAYLOR

Harpo said:


> From the live shows they did a few years ago, featuring surprise guests



Hilarious.


----------



## Jeffbert

Agreed!


----------



## Harpo




----------



## J Riff

Let's all send a good thought or say a prayer for Terry Jones, who is not quite his old self these days.
I just finished listening to J. Cleese read his book for twelve hours... and he's doing another one.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Another favorite, the  Sam Peckinpah" parody, _Salad Days_.
> 
> "Lionel, catch!"
> 
> (Caution: contains significant mock violence and pseudo-blood -- like most Peckinpah films )



A Sam Peckinpaw film.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

A very useful page
Translations of My hovercraft is full of eels in many languages


----------



## M. Robert Gibson

Surrealism, Dadaism, Pythonesque - you bet.  Consider me


----------



## J Riff




----------



## Jeffbert

I just watched the 1st part of something called _*one down & five to go*_, in which the classic ingredient of the *Whizzo* whatever was switched from LARK'S VOMIT to MOUSE POO. 

Wanted to finish it, but NF took it off! & just one day later, at that.  But, those (at that time) remaining 5 guys were _*OLD! VERY OLD.*_


----------



## Harpo

Jeffbert said:


> I just watched the 1st part of something called _*one down & five to go*_, in which the classic ingredient of the *Whizzo* whatever was switched from LARK'S VOMIT to MOUSE POO.
> 
> Wanted to finish it, but NF took it off! & just one day later, at that.  But, those (at that time) remaining 5 guys were _*OLD! VERY OLD.*_


Here it is

(oops sorry, only Lumberjack song so I removed it so as not to disappoint)

Some parts of it here


			https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-Qryc-SVnnsBVTHuQizOlK-E8ElzTARB


----------



## Guttersnipe

"What--is--your favorite color?"
"Blue. No wait--Aaaaaaaah!"
*falls into lava*


----------



## BAYLOR

Mothy Python accomplished  two important things.
1. They made you laugh out loud at the absurdity of life and  world  
2. And made you really really really think about why  life and  world is as absurd as it is , and still be able to laugh out loud about it afterwards .


----------



## Jeffbert

So, I watched this other thing (also on NF), something about the_* best bits*_. They had celebrities, most Brits, & unfamiliar to me, talking about sketches I know well. Then, the sketch, or, at least the main part of it.  They talked far longer than the sketches ran. On the argument sketch, they skipped the first room, where the guy's job was abuse, skipped the part after, where the unsatisfied customer goes to the complaint dept., etc. Likewise, the LETHAL JOKE, , they skipped the part where the Germans make their own lethal joke.

SUCKED!  So, there's the guy, talking about the skits, and maybe laughing about them, But, I, for 1, wanted to see the skits!


----------



## Jeffbert

Jeffbert said:


> I just watched the 1st part of something called _*one down & five to go*_, in which the classic ingredient of the *Whizzo* whatever was switched from LARK'S VOMIT to MOUSE POO.
> 
> Wanted to finish it, but NF took it off! & just one day later, at that.  But, those (at that time) remaining 5 guys were _*OLD! VERY OLD.*_


I do not know what the problem was, but a day after I could not find this, there it was, again.  Finished it, this time. Started  watching _* MONTY PYTHON: THE MEANING OF LIVE*_, which was a documentary of _*one down & five to go*_, though it also covered several other Python programs.


----------



## Jeffbert

I wonder how they decided which ones would have which roles? There seems to be a tendency to have Cleese Vs. Palin; the Argument, the dead parrot, the cheese shop. Cleese vs. others in the defense against fruit sketch, does he make the best antagonist?


----------



## Harpo

Jeffbert said:


> I wonder how they decided which ones would have which roles? There seems to be a tendency to have Cleese Vs. Palin; the Argument, the dead parrot, the cheese shop. Cleese vs. others in the defense against fruit sketch, does he make the best antagonist?


Chapman (Colonel, Arthur, etc) was often an authority figure, Idle was the wordsplurging musical one, Palin did the working class northerners, Jones the women , and Gilliam obviously the animator with supporting roles (clopping coconuts, jailer’s assistant, Cardinal Fang, etc)


----------



## AllanR

Everyone has it so easy these days, Monty Python shows available at the click of a mouse.

When I was a kid, we had to get up a 5 in the morning to catch the broadcast. At that time the hamsters were still sleeping and we had to produce our own electricity to run the tv....


----------



## Vladd67

AllanR said:


> Everyone has it so easy these days, Monty Python shows available at the click of a mouse.
> 
> When I was a kid, we had to get up a 5 in the morning to catch the broadcast. At that time the hamsters were still sleeping and we had to produce our own electricity to run the tv....


You tell the kids today this and they wont believe you.
The rich Yorkshiremen is always called a python sketch but it was first done in At last it's the 1948 show and included Tim Brooke Taylor and Marty Feldman, but its origins was a running gag on I'm sorry I'll read that again, which was a radio comedy.


----------



## BAYLOR

Harpo said:


> Chapman (Colonel, Arthur, etc) was often an authority figure, Idle was the wordsplurging musical one, Palin did the working class northerners, Jones the women , and Gilliam obviously the animator with supporting roles (clopping coconuts, jailer’s assistant, Cardinal Fang, etc)



Cleese would be the parody voice  reason /expert in the sketches, he  play those parts . if they  doing a  Mocumentary  narration for a given skit , he'd supply the VoiceOver.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Apart from the 'argument sketch', one of the funniest for me was the 'mountaineering sketch' (or should that be sketches?) Cleese and Chapman at their brilliant best (and a very funny and unexpected twist at the end. I remember watching the episodes on video quite some time ago, and whilst the jokes could be very hit and miss, the funniest are just as good now as they were back then.


----------



## BAYLOR

paranoid marvin said:


> Apart from the 'argument sketch', one of the funniest for me was the 'mountaineering sketch' (or should that be sketches?) Cleese and Chapman at their brilliant best (and a very funny and unexpected twist at the end. I remember watching the episodes on video quite some time ago, and whilst the jokes could be very hit and miss, the funniest are just as good now as they were back then.



That's another sketch that really cracks me up whenever  I watch it. It never gets old.


----------



## Jeffbert

Vladd67 said:


> You tell the kids today this and they wont believe you.
> The rich Yorkshiremen is always called a python sketch but it was first done in At last it's the 1948 show and included Tim Brooke Taylor and Marty Feldman, but its origins was a running gag on I'm sorry I'll read that again, which was a radio comedy.


I watched those on Amazon Prime. Poor video quality, but interesting!


----------



## BAYLOR

I love the Dirty Spoon Sketch .


----------



## Harpo




----------

